# Sticky  The Corn Calculator is live...



## adsclarke

Hi all,

The Corn Calculator is a brand new calculator for predicting the outcome of cornsnake pairings. It is all done online so there is nothing to download, and is up to date with all proven morphs represented.

As new genes are discovered and new combination names are thought up it will be updated so there will be no worries of it being out of date.

Every resulting probability is linked to photos so you will have some idea of how your hatchlings will look and how they will look once they've matured.

The Corn Calculator can be found at The Corn Calculator - Corn genetics prediction online

your feedback is most welcomed, good or bad so it can be further developed









Thanks to all who have helped to test this over the last few months and I look forward to your feedback.

Cheers
Ads


----------



## bladeblaster

nice one mate :2thumb:


----------



## repkid

Did not get this at all. I know what my corns would create but was just testing it out. I have an anery motley, but there is only anery then motley further down. Confuses me.


----------



## cornmorphs

you have to click on them both as visual for the same snake.
its a very good one, works as good asany i have seen before.


----------



## derek n

Cheers


----------



## Natrix

Great stuff but, how do you put in a snake that is Motly het stripe?

Natrix


----------



## tricky

couldnt work it out but im thick :lol2:


----------



## leejay

very good
any chance of adding stripe and motley to it
i'm lazy 

well done by the way


----------



## Pleco07

Nice job, i actually understand this one :no1:


----------



## adsclarke

Hi all,

Thanks for all your comments on the calculator. I'll just see if I can help out here on the Motley / Stripe thing.

It is there, If your snake is what is known as a Motley het Stripe. You need to select "Motley/Stripe" from the list at the "Motley/Stripe" Locus.

The reason for this is that the Motley and Stripe genes appear at the same Locus. So you can select Motley, Stripe or Motley/Stripe.

Drop me a PM if you need any more help with it.
Cheers
Ads


----------



## madaboutreptiles

I have justy had a play with it and I must say its very good indeed...............Job well done mate.....:no1:


----------



## Estranged

Fantastic! Works as well as any other that i've used and the link up to Ian's Vivarium is a great touch, as is the trade names section. As there is no software to download it also works on my mobile, which will no doubt come in handy at shows etc.

A great way to help people learn genetics. Really well done!


----------



## adsclarke

Thanks all 

It should work pretty well on the iphone now if that is any good to anyone.

Hopefully you will find it usefull.

Let me know of any problems or suggestions to improve it.

Thanks
Ads


----------



## excession

Very cool!

So with the following result, to check I am reading right, I would have 100% amel het anery, 50% posible het for Lavender, stripe and caramel?

Cool calculator 



> Male: Snow ( Amel, Anery )
> 
> Female: Amel het Caramel, Lavender, Stripe
> 
> Phenotype:
> 
> 100.0% Amel het Anery 50% poss het. Lavender, Stripe, Caramel
> Genotype:
> 
> 12.5% Amel het Anery
> 12.5% Amel het Anery, Stripe
> 12.5% Amel het Anery, Caramel
> 12.5% Amel het Anery, Lavender
> 12.5% Amel het Anery, Caramel, Stripe
> 12.5% Amel het Anery, Lavender, Stripe
> 12.5% Amel het Anery, Caramel, Lavender
> 12.5% Amel het Anery, Caramel, Lavender, Stripe


----------



## adsclarke

excession said:


> Very cool!
> 
> So with the following result, to check I am reading right, I would have 100% amel het anery, 50% posible het for Lavender, stripe and caramel?
> 
> Cool calculator


Yup, you got it. The genotype tells you what the snakes would actually be but you can't visually tell the difference. The phenotype tells you what they *could* be with their hets.

Of course all the numbers are just probabilities!

Cheers
Ads


----------



## excession

Brilliant!

Here is hopping that my snow is a het for stripe 

Cheers this is a cool tool to play about with! Clearly should be stickied!


----------



## adsclarke

excession said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Here is hopping that my snow is a het for stripe
> 
> Cheers this is a cool tool to play about with! Clearly should be stickied!


Thanks for your kind comments.

I'm not sure it is worth a sticky but I guess the mods are the ones to decide that.

Ads


----------



## Jack W

One of these calculators would be useful for king hybrids, if that was possible.

Nice work though man! :2thumb::no1:


----------



## adsclarke

Jack W said:


> One of these calculators would be useful for king hybrids, if that was possible.
> 
> Nice work though man! :2thumb::no1:


If this one goes well and is useful to people it could be extended to cover many different species. It is quite a lot of work though so would need to have some demand.

Cheers
Ads


----------



## cornmorphs

dude, even the yanks live it...
nice one adz


----------



## adsclarke

cornmorphs said:


> dude, even the yanks live it...
> nice one adz


Thanks Nige, it can't be all bad then! LOL.


----------



## cornmorphs

no thats it, if they like it, then it cant be bad at all mate lol


----------



## Pauline

Looks good, very easy to read.


----------



## Mattinho

This is awesome, was having trouble trying to figure out what i'd get by mixing two different snakes and this has helped loads

Good work :2thumb:

:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs

this MUST be on sticky...
here ya go


----------



## punky_jen

how come there are hardly any morphs on there?


----------



## adsclarke

Hey,

It only shows the genes and not the morphs. You have to select all the genes which make up a morph to use it.

For example:
Snow = Amel + Anery
Ghost = Anery + Hypo
Pewter = Charcoal + Diffused

If you are not sure what genes your morph has, click on My corn is not here, what do I do? Here or on the calculator and it will list all of the morphs and the genes that make them up.

Cheers
Ads


----------



## punky_jen

found it lol


----------



## adsclarke

Hypo = Hypomelanistic
Anery = Anerythristic
Amel = Amelanistic

Cheers
Ads


----------



## judy

someone help, im rubbish at this.
female motley ghost+male carolina


----------



## adsclarke

Use the calculator 

Ghost Motley x Normal
=
All normal het Anery, Hypo, Motley

Cheers
Ads


----------



## cornmorphs

go to each sex on the page.,.change each section to a + for where the snake i visual.. ie the ghost is hypo and anery.,. so you click on anery as + and the hypo as the same..


----------



## Catherine896

Wow, brilliant site! Really impressed!


----------



## alexpata

This is really awesome, it took me 10 minutes to calculate the probabilities and genotypes by hand for my normal het anery, amel, hypo and motley X coral snow motley, but this did it in 10 seconds! massive thumbs up :2thumb:


----------



## reptismail

relly good one but i dont see albino down on it


----------



## adsclarke

"Albino" is another word for "Amel" or "Amelanistic" in the corn world 

Ads


----------



## reptismail

oh lol sorry:blush:


----------



## Danny_mcr

been using this since it went live and think its awesome, also makes it easy to understand genetics and work them out yourself. thumbs up for this great website:no1::no1:


----------



## adsclarke

Thanks  I'm very happy that people find it useful.
I do my best to keep it up to date with all the latest morphs and understanding!

Cheers
Ads


----------



## BluesBoo

1. Can anyone tell me how a christmas hypo is made up genetically?

2. What would be a good partner for it if another christmas hypo wasn't available?

Cheers


----------



## tony4k4

great site really useful


----------



## adsclarke

BluesBoo said:


> 1. Can anyone tell me how a christmas hypo is made up genetically?
> 
> 2. What would be a good partner for it if another christmas hypo wasn't available?
> 
> Cheers


Hi 

Christmas hypos are still pretty new as far as I know. It has not been added to the corn calculator yet but it is not 100% known to be a new gene. It have been proved as recessive but I think there needs to be more test breeding to other types of hypo before it can be said to be a new gene.

Anyone else got more information? It's been a while since I've seen anything about it.

Cheers
Ads


----------



## cornmorphs

there are quite a few christmas morphs now, although not commonly available. they arejust too similar to hypo and the effect on morphs is barely noticeable compared to hypo A


----------



## adsclarke

Thanks Nige. I guess the question for the corncalc is "is christmas allelic to hypo a" and "are they co-dom or recessive". I'm don't know enough to add it in yet.

cheers
Ads


----------



## cornmorphs

i think, if there was a great deal of difference, then it would be lot more popular and produced widely.
i think they may even just be a slightly different hypo A.. dunno, not my thing really, too similar so i'm certainly not going to start gettng into it now lol


----------



## RepoUK

Fantastic tool - cheers :notworthy:

Now all I need to do now is work my way through the permutations to see what to breed with my Amel Motley Stripe :whistling2:


----------



## crow

Are you going to add Tessera at all ?


----------



## adsclarke

Hey,

Yes I will add Tessera once I am 100% sure on its genetics. I need to go and read up on the 2010 testing to see what happened. Most importantly I'd like to be sure that is dominant in het form and has no super form.

Cheers
Ads


----------



## cornmorphs

I cant believe no one has done the attempted super form yet?.
I know people that are planning to, but its not as if there isnt going to be any females around large enough to have produced, is it?


----------



## adsclarke

I'm sure it has been tried, I've just not seen the results as yet. 

I like to make sure i've got all the info before putting anything new in there 

I'll have a trawl around the US sites and see if there are any updates from this season.

Cheers
Ads


----------



## cornmorphs

I would wait too before adding it, I just find it hard to believe that its not been done, tessera to tessera.
Imagine the possibilities if there was a super form?


----------



## crow

I was under the impression that Don Soderbergh had done it and said there was no super form.

May be wrong though (me not him !!)


----------



## SnakeBreeder

Great job Adam. : victory:
Nice and tidy application.


----------



## kodisbabe

*Crimson, reverse okeetee?*

Hi I'm trying to work out a pairing but can't find them on corn calculator:
Female crimson
Male reverse okeetee 
Female fire (but I can find that one) 
Can anyone tell me how I input it please

Thanks


----------



## Chromisca

Crimson is a mixture of Hypo and Miami.

Reverse Okeetee is an Amel bred to resemble the Okeetee trait. 

Miami and Okeetee are both local types of the Normal trait. Crimson and Reverse Okeetee are both selectively bred morphs, so I don't think there's an option there to select it


----------



## eeji

Female crimson = hh : hypo
Male reverse okeetee = aa : amel
Female fire = aa : amel AND bb : diffused

: victory:


----------



## Chromisca

Thanks Eeji 

I was thinking maybe you could do the same as the Bloodred (another selectively bred trait from Diffused) by just selecting the types. Guess I was right


----------



## emmadavies

i have figured out how to use it if you know what snakes you start with!
i have a ghost male and what looked like a normal female, but not totally sure now!
the babies i got are ghost, amel and 'normal'


----------



## cornmorphs

Then your ghost is het amel, and your normal is het amel, anery and hypo.
any snows?


----------



## emmadavies

cornmorphs said:


> Then your ghost is het amel, and your normal is het amel, anery and hypo.
> any snows?


wow that was a good pot luck then! not sure bout snow, might have been 1 that didnt survive! got 5 out of 26, and considering its the first time and my darling 2 year old knocked the tub upside down when we were sorting the thermostat, i am greatful we got any!

(i was thinking of breeding the female with a different male, he looks like a snow but he is crossed with a rat snake, would i get any good results with that do you think)


----------



## amyjl

can some one give me a hand? im hopeless with technology and also genetics/morphs

i have a male snow, female motley anery, female motley ghost het hypo lavender and a female motley butter.

what would i put in to calculate the outcome?

thanks!


----------



## eeji

Put the following into the relevent boxes:

Snow =
Amelanistic/Ultra - aa:amel
Anerythristic - nn:anery

Anery Motley =
Anerythristic - nn:anery
Motley/Stripe - mm:motley

Ghost Motley het lavender (can't be het hypo because its already homozygous) =
Anerythristic - nn:anery
Hypo/Strawberry - hh:hypo
Lavender - +l:het lavender
Motley - mm:motley

Butter Motley =
Amelanistic/Ultra - aa:amel
Caramel - cc:caramel
Motley - mm:motley


----------



## cornmorphs

emmadavies said:


> wow that was a good pot luck then! not sure bout snow, might have been 1 that didnt survive! got 5 out of 26, and considering its the first time and my darling 2 year old knocked the tub upside down when we were sorting the thermostat, i am greatful we got any!
> 
> (i was thinking of breeding the female with a different male, he looks like a snow but he is crossed with a rat snake, would i get any good results with that do you think)


Hi Emma, to be honest, I wouldnt bother putting rat into corn. its just a personal preference of course, but I dont think its a pairing that will produce anything too exciting.
You will get snows somewhere along the lines with the pairing you already did, and with 20+ eggs potentially you could get several of each.
normal, amel, snow, anery, ghost, hybino (amel hypo), hypo,coral snow (hypo snow).. so many variations from a simple pairing. due to the dad being ghost you will normally have a higher % of anerys ghost and hypos.


----------



## emmadavies

the dad









the mum









the babies

























the other male


----------



## Gemmab85

What is a Carolina classed as? I can't see anything relating to Carolina/normal


----------



## SpiritSerpents

When you look at the corn calculator, you can see options in dop-down menus next to each *morph* listed. 

The default, when you go to the page, is '++ : Normal' for every drop down box. That is a normal. 

If you have a normal male, you don't touch any of the boxes in that column unless he has a het you know of. If he was het amel, you'd click on the drop-down menu next to amel, under the male column, and select '+a : Het Amel'.


----------



## Gemmab85

Ohhh I see!! Makes sense now - thanks!


----------

